# Polls



## User1001

I do not know if this has been addressed yet, but I was wondering why we cannot make polls in these forums?


----------



## Jana337

We can (you have to be the thread opener, though), but please do not overuse that option! 

Jana


----------



## timpeac

My answer added to the poll at the top.


----------



## alc112

You can make a poll. Maybe your problem is that you are a junior member.


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> Maybe your problem is that you are a junior member.


No, there's no threshold for polls. 

Jana


----------



## User1001

Er, how do I make it? I see an amount of options for it at the bottom of the thread, but I don't see where to write the choices.


----------



## elroy

Hi, Tspier.

After you indicate that you would like to post a poll and type in the number of options you'd like, you have to hit "Submit New Thread" (make sure that the first post is complete and ready for submission).

After that you will be asked to enter all of the necessary poll information and indicate your preferences.  After you are done hit "Submit New Poll."  Notice that while you are filling out the information about the poll the thread will have been submitted.


----------



## User1001

elroy said:
			
		

> Hi, Tspier.
> 
> After you indicate that you would like to post a poll and type in the number of options you'd like, you have to hit "Submit New Thread" (make sure that the first post is complete and ready for submission).
> 
> After that you will be asked to enter all of the necessary poll information and indicate your preferences. After you are done hit "Submit New Poll." Notice that while you are filling out the information about the poll the thread will have been submitted.



Ah, thanks much!


----------



## fenixpollo

I have found the poll to be one of the less-user-friendly features of the forum software, and I have frequently run crying to a moderator to help me change the title and/or contents of a poll that I have submitted.  

Good luck!


----------



## cuchuflete

I make no judgement about this, but most polls are ignored.  These are discussion forums, and most thread participants feel no great urge to vote in a poll as a condition of participating in a thread discussion.


----------

